# Animal Allsorts Rescue (Birmingham)



## Mark_AnimalAllsorts (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm the webmaster for Animal Allsorts Rescue in Birmingham.

Here are some pictures of the animals currently available for adoption.

*Vinnie*









*Lady*









*Murphy*









*Whistler*









*Duchess*









All pets are neutered, fully vaccinated, flea & worm treated & microchipped. Animal Allsorts only rehomes pets in and around the birmingham area for logistics reasons. Please visit the following links to read about dog fostering or pet adoption.

Pet Adoption
Dog Fostering

Thanks

Mark


----------

